# Dye Sub Heat Time for 65/35 polyester?



## zehrillia (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey - I just got a job to do some Red Cap work shirts in dye sublimation. Anyone have any idea about a heat time for this? These shirts are very thin but a great price alternative to Dickies. Any ideas?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you or your client aware that the print will be real faded after the 1st wash?.....Sublimation inks do not stick to cotton....


----------



## zehrillia (Sep 12, 2008)

The shirts are 65 polyester 35 cotton. I think the added cotton will create the grunge look for the motorcycle garage logo.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe, but best to show a sample to your client 1st.....Also, make sure the shirt does not have any kind of stain repellant on it...This can mess up sublimation.....


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

royster13 said:


> Maybe, but best to show a sample to your client 1st.....Also, make sure the shirt does not have any kind of stain repellant on it...This can mess up sublimation.....


Agree, but should wash the shirt after the transfer before showing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> Agree, but should wash the shirt after the transfer before showing.


Ditto.....


----------



## zehrillia (Sep 12, 2008)

Any ideas on how long I should press it for?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Usual sublimation time is 45-60 sec., but when working with fabrics that are new to you - the best thing to do is get some test prints done first to find optimal time/temp/pressure combination for your equipment. 
It's especially important with blends - cotton may scorch, Lycra or spandex will shrink etc.

I'm with the boys on fading issue: make sure your client understands that 35% of image vividness/brightness and definition will be lost becasue it will not be transferred to cotton fibres of the blend.


----------



## zehrillia (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks guys - my client is excited about the grunge look it should create - I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

zehrillia said:


> Thanks guys - my client is excited about the grunge look it should create - I will let you know how it goes!


Post pics when you get it done - looking forward to seeing how it comes out.


----------



## zehrillia (Sep 12, 2008)

The shirts turned out great! We did tan, grey and red - very happy so far! Going home to wash it and see what happens next!
[media]http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o521/zehrillia/shirt1.jpg[/media]


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the update.....


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## ekostelnik (Apr 19, 2014)

zehrillia said:


> The shirts turned out great! We did tan, grey and red - very happy so far! Going home to wash it and see what happens next!
> http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o521/zehrillia/shirt1.jpg


What settings did you use?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The poster may not be around as this is over 2 years old and he only has 6 posts.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I guest the client wasn't happy with the faded look.


----------

